# Diy



## AllMeatNoPotato (Nov 17, 2006)

rollitup, I would like to see a do it yourself area. I know a bubbler, carbon scrubbers, etc... were all made and shown on here. is there anyway to group these together into their own seperate area. after just conpleting my own carbon scrubber, i think we need an area for DIY projects. nothing is better than giving a stoner a hammer and telling him/her to figure one out.


----------



## fryer (Nov 18, 2006)

allmeatnopotoes i think thats a great idea too, have all the diy stuff in a catergory by themselve , as i am a cheap ass and would rather build it myself than buy it ,would be great, i'm gettin dizzy from all the searchin,lol 

thanks guys and gals , best site ive ever seen , 
keep up the good work
fryer, somewhere in b.c.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 19, 2006)

Where would you like it placed out of the main forums ?


----------



## fryer (Nov 19, 2006)

doesnt matter to me where it is , just as long as its easy to find ,''DIY projects'' would be a good title , just a suggestion


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the DIY projects folder name. maybe it should be under the grow room category. afterall this is for grow rooms, right? thanks for making this the best site roll


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 22, 2006)

I put it under general marijuana growing,


----------



## FallenHero (Dec 2, 2006)

and we move guides to the DIY section? im sure there are guides around here for things i cannot even find because when i search things you mostly find people asking questions pertaining to what you search for yourself


----------

